# Hi old new guy here



## Marksin (Jul 13, 2006)

Found this forum and did some lurking.
Noticed alot of names I recognized from the halloween forum.

so just wanted to check in and say hi.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There's a name I know  Welcome Marksin.


----------



## Marksin (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Haunt


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to my little slice of evil on the 'net! :devil: :voorhees: :xbones: :jol:


----------



## Marksin (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks zombie,
Nice work, I like the topic format,and the color scheme is great.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Marksin. Zombie-F has indeed built a nice place here.


----------



## Marksin (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome.
pretty active here.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Marksin..nice to meet you.


----------



## Marksin (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Trishaanne
Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ahhhh, Marksin. I know the name well. Welcome to Hauntforum.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the Street Marksin, good to have ya here.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hola! Welcome!


----------



## Marksin (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey Deathtouch
hi claymud and sinister.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi and welcome old or new brain to pick


----------



## Marksin (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Hellrazor,
It depends on which one I
put in that day, old or new brain .


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

WooHoo!! Marksin's here!

Glad you joined!

I just squeaked in myself...this is looking like a pretty fun group!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, Marksin! Nice to see you around here...welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Marksin, glad to see you here as well.


----------



## Marksin (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey joe and grapegirl,
How long has this forum been around, has alot of veterans here.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Marksin, enter into the dark side of the street.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome to the forum
A great group of folks here


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

As they already said, welcome!

And you are right, pretty fun and very active


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

welcome to the dark side


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

HI. Welcome back


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hey there Marksin, it's nice to meet you! Welcome to HauntForum.*


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome. You knew that there was no way out of here didn't you?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome Marksin! Hope you like it here! Lots of friendly people who will help you if they can! :>


----------

